# nightjar, goatsucker = αιγοθήλας, αιγοθήλης, κν. γιδοβύζι, γιδοβυζάστρα



## nickel (Jul 22, 2010)

Με το απωθημένο ότι μου απέρριψαν τη γιδοβυζάχτρα αλλά και με τη χαρά που ανακαλύψαμε τον αιγοθήλα....



sarant said:


> Πάντως, δεν είναι ανάγκη να πάμε στην Αμερική για να βρούμε τσουπακάμπρες, έχει _γιδοβύζα_ η Ευρυτανία -βέβαια είναι πουλί και όχι τερατάκι.
> 
> Αντιγράφω από τα Άγρια και τα ήμερα του Γρανίτσα:
> Βυζαίνει τέλος πάντων τους μαστούς των γιδιών ο Αιγοθήλας ή όχι; Ο Αριστοτέλης λέγει «όρνις ορεινός μικρώ μείζων Κοττύφου, Κόκκυγος ελάττων, ωά δύο ή τρία, το δε ήθος βλακικός, θηλάζει δε τας Αίγας ουκ οξυωπός της ημέρας». Ο Αιλιανός πάλιν γράφει... «τολμηρότατος ζώων... επίθεται ταις αιξί κατά το καρτερόν και τοις ούθασιν αυτών προσπετόμενον είτα εκμυζά το γάλα... τυφλοί τον μαστόν και αποσβέννυσιν εκείθεν την επιρροήν». Ο ελληνικός λαός ωσαύτως πιστεύει ότι η Γιδοβύζα, όπως την ονομάζει, τρέφεται από γάλα γιδιών. Οι νατουραλι­σταί όμως επιμένουν όχι. Κατ’ αυτούς η παρεξήγησις προήλθεν εκ του ότι ο Αιγοθήλας ευρίσκεται ανάμεσα από τα κοπάδια για να μαζεύη έντομα.



Από τις ιστορίες των ζώων του Αριστοτέλη, με μετάφραση από εδώ.
Ὁ δὲ καλούμενος αἰγοθήλας ἐστὶ μὲν ὀρεινός, τὸ δὲ μέγεθος κοττύφου μὲν μικρῷ μείζων, κόκκυγος δ' ἐλάττων. Τίκτει μὲν οὖν ᾠὰ δύο ἢ τρία τὸ πλεῖστον, τὸ δ' ἦθός ἐστι βλακικός. Θηλάζει δὲ τὰς αἶγας προσπετόμενος, ὅθεν καὶ τοὔνομ' εἴληφεν· φασὶ δ', ὅταν θηλάσῃ τὸν μαστόν, ἀποσβέννυσθαί τε καὶ τὴν αἶγα ἀποτυφλοῦσθαι. Ἔστι δ' οὐκ ὀξυωπὸς τῆς ἡμέρας, ἀλλὰ τῆς νυκτὸς βλέπει.

The so-called goat-sucker lives on mountains; it is a little larger than the owsel, and less than the cuckoo; it lays two eggs, or three at the most, and is of a sluggish disposition. It flies up to the she-goat and sucks its milk, from which habit it derives its name; it is said that, after it has sucked the teat of the animal, the teat dries up and the animal goes blind. It is dim-sighted in the day-time, but sees well enough by night.​
Η εγγραφή για τον _αιγοθήλα_ στο LSJ:
*αἰγοθήλας, ὁ,* goatsucker, nightjar, or fern-owl, _Caprimulgus europaeus_, Arist.HA 618b2, Ael.NA3.39.

Η φωτογραφία από την Wikipedia:
*European Nightjar*
The *European Nightjar*, or just *Nightjar*, _Caprimulgus europaeus_, is the only representative of the nightjar family of birds in most of Europe and temperate Asia.





Ο Πάπυρος έχει σχεδόν 4 σελίδες (!) για τα Αιγοθηλόμορφα, όπου αρχίζει λέγοντας ότι «το πιο γνωστό είναι ο Αιγοθήλης (κν. γιδοβυζάστρα)». Για ένα γράμμα έπεσα έξω...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 11, 2015)

Μόλις ανακάλυψα ξανά αυτό το νήμα και εκτός του ότι είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη (:)), έχω να καταθέσω ότι στο Αντιλεξικό Βοστανζογλου η γιδοβυζάστρα απαντάται και ως λαγοβυζάστρα, νυχτοπάτης και πλάνος.


----------

